# Am I seeing things?



## Mak2635

well for starters we are ttc baby number 5. We have 4 boys already and decided after baby number 4 turned one we would try again. He just turned a year old on July 24th so we got on it lol
I woke up at 3 am nauseous and rummaging through cabinets to find my Phenergan and decided to take a test. Both pictures were taken by the 5 minute mark. I can definitely see it in person but hate the blue dyes but of course that was the only test the store closest to my house had.... what do you ladies think? 
I'm 4 days away from my period still.


----------



## CC94

I would retest with clear blue or a pink dye , as you know those tests aren’t much reliable if it’s not blaring positive x


----------



## doggylover

I see it! But agree to retest with a pink dye or digi. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something but agree take a pink dye test. Good luck :)


----------



## nikkie122

I think I see something


----------



## JessaBear36

Looks like a evap , try a pink dye good luck!! =)


----------

